# Wats the difference....



## ceratos (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone knows wats the main difference between the B42 Diver, Marinemaster and Offical Cosomos? They look identical to me, juz minor external diffencences. Anyone here owns both?


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

ceratos said:


> Anyone knows wats the main difference between the B42 Diver, Marinemaster and Offical Cosomos? They look identical to me, juz minor external diffencences. Anyone here owns both?


Well, regarding the base case, movement, bracelet these 4 different B-42 watches (Diver, Cosmonauts, 2x Marinemaster) are same. For the newest version of the Diver even the bezel is same, the older divers did have a blue bezel. The white face Marinemaster stands out, because it has a different (silver colored) bezel.

The main differences are, as you noted, in the dial, day/date wheels and the hands.

The dial is black for the Cosmonauts and Marinemaster, with a white set of day/date wheels in the Marinemaster, black day/date wheels in the Cosmonauts. The hands on these 2 are identical. These 2 models with the respective ref. numbers 647.10.11 (Cosmonauts) and 647.10.41 (Marinemaster) even share the same case back number 647.10.158 because Fortis replaces the last 2 digits of the ref. number with a 3-digit movement code in the case back number. The Marinemaster has bolder luminous numerals/markers on the dial and a stronger blue lume.

The dial on the white face Marinemaster 647.11.42 is full luminous coated, with black numbers and hands, blue seconds hand, black day/date wheels. Silver bezel.

The Diver 648.10.12 has the most elaborate set of dial and hands, the dial base is a whitish opaline material, the numerals are applied blue steel numbers. These are true applied numerals, not just stamped out of the dial as is the case at some other brands. The hour and minute hands are semi-skeletonized, blued steel hands. This elaborate execution of the dial/hands goes at cost of the luminosity, only small luminous indices and luminous tips on the hands. White day/date wheels. Older versions of the diver did have a sweet metallic blue bezel, this has been canceled in mid-2007, newer watches do have the same black bezel as the Cosmonauts. Important : The B-42 Diver has a display back!


----------



## ceratos (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

I own one Marinemaster, does it made sense to invest in a Cosomos??


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

ceratos said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I own one Marinemaster, does it made sense to invest in a Cosomos??


First, in my initial reply I forgot to mention that the B-42 Diver series does have a display back, while the rest of the watches mentioned has a solid steel back only. (That's corrected now)

To your direct question above: In my personal opinion it does not make sense to have both the B-42 Cosmonauts and Marinemaster. These 2 particular models (B-42 Marinemaster / B-42 Cosmonauts) are too similar. See the 2 pictures below:




If you want another day/date Fortis in the B-42 (42 mm) size, the white face Marinemaster could be a good idea:



Or the newer B-42 Flieger with black face, these do have the unique arrangement of the day and date windows - a direct comparison to the Marinemaster below:



Or with the addition of a GMT functionality, either the B-42 Cosmonauts GMT (left) or the B-42 Diver GMT (right) - but the GMT functionality adds a premium to the price...:



Or you leave the 42 mm size requirement and go for one of the older original "Official Cosmonauts" day/date in 38 mm size, these are: completely different in appearance, still being made, available new, and actually very nice little diver's watches:


----------



## ceratos (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the recomendation....


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks for posting all that info Markus, great job!!!

glad you came back over to the dark side (LOL)... hadn't seen you on in a while.
hope things are great over in the East.

best,
Steven


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

B-42 Diver GMT and Case Back. This also shows the blued hands very well, depending on the lighting and angle either black or blue. Very cool.....



















I do need to take some new picks it is now on a SS.


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

very nice education on my B42 MM. Thanx!


----------



## hugel (Sep 8, 2009)

Today I am now the proud owner of a new Marinemaster Day Date. I was concerned when I noticed that it has a back with B42 Official Cosmonauts written on it ? Is this normal ? The case number is 647.10.158.

Many thanks
hugel


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, this is normal (mine has the same caseback) for the 647 series MM. The latest MM design, 670 series, (with the jagged bezel) has a different caseback that has "Marinemaster" written on it.


----------



## williamarren (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,
I am just new to this thread and i basically don't know about B42 Diver, Marinemaster and Offical Cosomos....The information you provided really helped me in a great wat to know about them in a clear way..

Thank you.


----------



## drebg (Feb 14, 2012)

What a great, consise, well-done thread!
I love my MM 647.10.158.3 and get comments on it all the time.
It's a tank, the most legible watch I've ever owned, and it feels great/wears well on the wrist.
I'd love to get ahold of the GMT version at some point. Thanks agin for the great posts!


----------

